# M12 holster for PT92



## CEMartin2 (Apr 4, 2018)

Just got a PT92 last week--had wanted a Beretta like I carried way back when in the USAF, as my new plinker.

Cant wait to get it to the range, but in the meantime I ordered an m12 hokster; Since building an AR15 in 2016, I've been buying every conceivable accessory, including an ALICE harness like I wore. As such, I wanted an M12 (I carried the M9 far more often than the M16). 

But my Taurus wont fit in the m12!!! (no doubt due to the rail) Is there a larger lookalike I can get for my new PT92?


----------

